# Tuti- Scottish Fold ( 7 month y.o)



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

His ears do not detect much as before. I dont know why but it seems to be more straight when he grows up? now he looks like an exotic cat


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is so handsome


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh bless - he's lovely.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

We owned exotic before a black tip. Id say hes deffantlely a fold. very gorg looking cat are you going to show him at all.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

He's very handsome!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh he's gorgeous


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I personally don't see any Exotic in him!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He has such a lovely face


----------



## catbasket (Jun 29, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a handsome boy, gorgeous,xx


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

i said so because I watched Garfield before and my Tuti face looks like Garfield... He is 7 months old now and his weight is 3kg. is this heavy enough for a 7 month cat?


----------

